# Goodbye to Midwest Turkey Supply



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 26, 2019)

After many years he's closing the doors.  No more awesome catalogs full of great turkey gear.  I'll miss those green newspaper like catalogs with classic hand drawings on the cover.  He had above average calls and gear strictly dedicated to turkey hunters.  If one of you has the time and money......its available.  I wish I could....  End of an era.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow! And that’s not a good “wow” either. That’s my, “you know it’s about to happen” catalog. Hate to see it go.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 27, 2019)

I order from em every year. Hate to hear that.


----------



## Timber1 (Oct 27, 2019)

My favorite catalog of all time.
Hate to hear this.


----------



## herb mcclure (Oct 27, 2019)

Mr. George has been so good to me, carrying my book and the Native Turkeys' DVD too. Not to mention my source for replacement rubber, which I use on my Leons' Turkey caller. 
Yes, I too, will miss Midwest TurkeySupply and I wish them the best of everything.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear this,I always enjoyed getting his catalog it just kinda put me in the ZONE for the season. ?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 28, 2019)

DRBugman85 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this,I always enjoyed getting his catalog it just kinda put me in the ZONE for the season. ?


 Nothing on the website about closing??


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 29, 2019)

Stinks


----------



## Throwback (Oct 29, 2019)

Sadly we will see more of these places close in the next couple of years.  Owners getting older and wanting to retire


----------



## goblr77 (Oct 29, 2019)

Hate to hear that.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Sad news for sure.  I always looked to them first for gear and enjoyed the annual right of passage that was the green catalog.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 31, 2019)

Musta been a quick decision...NWTF monthly still promoting them in this months isssue??


----------



## Hawken2222 (Oct 31, 2019)

I sure hate to hear this. They were always great to deal with.


----------



## fullstrut (Nov 22, 2019)

Ordered many times from them. These places are slowly fading.


----------



## Mauser (Nov 23, 2019)

Sad to hear,been doing business with them for close to twenty years.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 23, 2019)

everything is 20% off right now


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 1, 2019)

Any idea when it’s closing?


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 2, 2019)

Sometime early next year I think


----------



## tad1 (Dec 2, 2019)

One of a kind company... guess I’ll have to get my next turkey vest from amazon.....I don’t know how businesses can compete anymore


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Didn't really need anything but placed an order yesterday for nostalgia's sake...


----------



## Throwback (Jan 26, 2020)

website says its closed until the new owners move everything. anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 27, 2020)

Throwback said:


> website says its closed until the new owners move everything. anyone heard anything about this?



yes


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 27, 2020)

Gaswamp said:


> yes



 Good deal. 

Dunno know what's up with them but if I was in the turkey business and it's almost turkey season I'd be burning the midnight oil trying to get it open before customers find out there's other places to buy turkey hunting supplies.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 27, 2020)

Gaswamp said:


> yes



Well ?‍


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 27, 2020)

Don't think there will b a catalog this year but website shud b up after the transition


----------



## Gaswamp (May 27, 2021)

anyone ordered or had dealings with the new ownership


----------



## hunter 85 (May 28, 2021)

I just ordered two pot calls and a crow call. I did notice that some of the things I was looking at getting were no longer on the web site after I got done dragging my feet before ordering. So they are probably running more on old stock stuff


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 28, 2021)

Website is decent.  I miss that old newspaper catalog in the mailbox though.  So many of the old ways are gone and its all about product placement and look at me.


----------

